# Raio ou Tornado???



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2008 às 20:44)

No mês de Março quando ocorreu trovoadas e ventos fortes, uma alfarrobeira que tenho no campo ficou 80 % destruída, só hoje é que lembrei-me de levar a máquina fotográfica para tirar fotos.

Aqui ficam as fotos:





Zona da raiz tapada com terra quando vi a 1ªvez tinha um buraco com cerca de 20 centímetros no chão

































Na minha opinião penso que tenha sido um raio porque tem zonas no interior está preto e sai tipo carvão, mas não descarte a hipótese de tornado ou algo do género


----------



## Agreste (5 Jul 2008 às 21:16)

A arvore está muito desconjuntada. Nem se consegue perceber muito bem o que é a arvore. E como já passou algum tempo, as partes queimadas já não aparecem, apesar de em algumas fotos o tronco parecer ter explodido. 

A minha opinião é que é só força do vento. Apesar da alfarrobeira ser bem velhinha!


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2008 às 16:00)

Era uma bela alfarrobeira Provavelmente foi o vento que a partiu.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jul 2008 às 18:13)

Não é muito difícil saber a que se deveu tamanho rasgo da Alfarrobeira, basta esperar um pouco de tempo e saberemos:

1. Se foi um raio, a árvore está morta e irá secar por completo.
2. Se não foi um raio, a árvore poderá até recuperar-se totalmente nos ramos rasgados, mas que ainda não estão completamente despegados.

Mas para mim, parece-me mais o efeito de ventos fortes, que assolaram a árvore. As árvores que tenham folhas resistem menos à acção do vento, pois oferecem-lhe resistência à sua passagem, como se de uma vela de barco se tratasse! 

É bastante comum, por aqui na Beira Baixa nas serranias cobertas de pinheiro bravo, em especial no Inverno! Os pinheiros sendo folhosas, não resistem a ventos demasiado fortes, e mesmo grandes nevões provocam os mesmos estragos. Mas quando observo um pinheiro com rasgo (cicatriz) que até pode nem ser muito pronunciada, mas que esteja seco (morto), associamos sempre a um raio!


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2008 às 01:23)

Paulo H disse:


> É bastante comum, por aqui na Beira Baixa nas serranias cobertas de pinheiro bravo, em especial no Inverno! *Os pinheiros sendo folhosas...*



Paulo H os pinheiros não são folhosas. O termo "folhosas" nunca está associado a pinheiros, pois estes apresentam folhas em forma de agulha. O que o Paulo quis dizer foi que os pinheiros têm folha perene ou persistente logo não perdem as agulhas no Inverno, oferecendo por isso maior resistencia ao vento.

Folhosas - Grupo de espécies de árvores angiospérmicas dicotiledóneas que se caracterizam, de uma forma geral, por apresentarem *folhas planas e largas *e flor. Inclui o eucalipto, os castanheiros, o sobreiro, a azinheira e outras folhosas.

Resinosas - Grupo de espécies de árvores florestais pertencentes ao grupo botânico das gimnospérmicas caracterizado por ter árvores que geralmente apresentam folhagem perene e em *forma de agulhas ou escamas*. Inclui os pinheiros, os ciprestes, os zimbros e os cedros, entre outras espécies.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Jul 2008 às 09:47)

MSantos disse:


> Paulo H os pinheiros não são folhosas. O termo "folhosas" nunca está associado a pinheiros, pois estes apresentam folhas em forma de agulha. O que o Paulo quis dizer foi que os pinheiros têm folha perene ou persistente logo não perdem as agulhas no Inverno, oferecendo por isso maior resistencia ao vento.
> 
> Folhosas - Grupo de espécies de árvores angiospérmicas dicotiledóneas que se caracterizam, de uma forma geral, por apresentarem *folhas planas e largas *e flor. Inclui o eucalipto, os castanheiros, o sobreiro, a azinheira e outras folhosas.
> 
> Resinosas - Grupo de espécies de árvores florestais pertencentes ao grupo botânico das gimnospérmicas caracterizado por ter árvores que geralmente apresentam folhagem perene e em *forma de agulhas ou escamas*. Inclui os pinheiros, os ciprestes, os zimbros e os cedros, entre outras espécies.



Tem toda a razão MSantos!!  Se os meus antigos professores de biologia vissem o meu post, classificariam-no de tesourinho deprimente.. 

De facto, os pinheiros não são folhosas! O que quis dizer um pouco à pressa, é que as árvores de folha perene oferecem mais resistencia ao vento, pelo que no caso dos pinheiros quando isolados recebem todo o vento correndo o risco de dobrar e partir em especial quando mais novos. Com o peso da neve acumulada pode acontecer o mesmo, em especial com o pinheiro bravo, com troncos mais horizontais do que o pinheiro que vemos na Serra da Estrela, deixa acumular mais neve pois tem os troncos mais inclinados escorregando melhor a neve à semelhança dos telhados naquela região.

Quanto às árvores de folha caduca, observo que estas estão mais susceptíveis ao vento quando já estão vestidas de folhas, em especial nos meses de transição de estações Abril/Maio, Set/Outubro em que ocorrem mais trovoadas e ventos.

Quando cai um raio numa árvore, nem sempre provoca incendio, até porque pode estar molhada. Nem sempre carboniza a árvore na superfície de contacto, normalmente, arranca/descasca um pedaço à árvore. Uma coisa é arrancar uma tira ou pedaço do tronco principal e outra é dobrar os ramos rasgando. Pelo que, observando as fotos acho mais característico de um vento forte. Em todo o caso, se tiver sido um raio, a árvore seca completamente, perde a cor aos poucos e em meses estará castanha.


----------

